# DrDog! :3



## JamestheDoc (Jul 19, 2008)

Might as well make mine here.  My fursona's pretty much me, including the slight belly and love-handles.... and long body-fur (meaning I is fuzzy).

Name: James Wesley
Age: 19
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 230 lbs.
Occupation: Student (pre-med), Artist, Writer
Sexuality: Bisexual
Gender: Male
Species: German Shepherd/Wolf
Marital Status: Single (ladies.... and guys....)

Appearance-
Hair: Dark Brown

Fur: Mocha-brown with black saddle-back pattern, black muzzle and black ears, belly and paws are light creamy brown, nearly white.

Pawpads: Black (or dark, dark brown)

Eyes: Green/Blue

Attire: For work - Scrubs

At home - Polo or loose button-down shirt with shorts and jeans

Casual - Button-down w/ khakis

Formal - Black tie, blazer and button down with khakis or black dress pants

Personality: Cute, loving, caring, affectionate, gentile, tender, soft, emotional, flamboyant, shy, bashful...

Can be naughty  >:3  As well as charming and compliment-giving.  Is a pacifist and doesn't like guns.

I guess that's it about James teh Doc. :3  If you has questions, you can ask.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 19, 2008)

hmm i like the describtion hehe :3 got any pics of him?
only asking because thats what most threads have and it really helps


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 19, 2008)

Hm, of course....  Lemme find some. :3


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Zigfried (Jul 22, 2008)

I dig it. Cool character.


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 22, 2008)

Aww, you're adorable! X3
Permission to hug? :3

(And lol at my post count. X3 69th post, whoot!)


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 22, 2008)

Interesting character. Actually sort of reminds me of my best friend (he's a pre-med student too).

Oh, and German Shepherds. Love the German Shepherds. ^v^


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 22, 2008)

Ooo wow he looks very cool ^^


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 23, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> Aww, you're adorable! X3
> Permission to hug? :3
> 
> (And lol at my post count. X3 69th post, whoot!)



No need to ask, sillygoose! *huggles* :3


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice, good variety in colors with the fur, Mine's pretty boring XD just grey white and black


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 24, 2008)

JamestheDoc said:


> No need to ask, sillygoose! *huggles* :3


*hug* X3 Yay!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh I get it...ROFLCOPTER....lol...


----------

